
New Social Media Platform - auxopro
Hello we are creating a Social Media Platform focused on a modernized Bulletin Board.<p>We will be hosting a private Beta Testing session this July. Testers will trying out our platform, starting discussion threads, writing aritcles, and earning Award to Unlock features.<p>If you are interested in being the first to try out our Media Platform, please sign up at 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.auxopro.com&#x2F;ej<p>Thanks!
======
auxopro
You can check out more information at www.auxopro.com

